# Buying a 03-04 Altima



## JohnAkab (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey, I'm new to this board and car. I'm planning to purchase an 03 or 04 Altima and want to know some of your feedbacks.

Is the car a good daily driver?
Are there any engine/other problems?
How does the car do on the tracks?

please help me by answering these questions and your pleased to put any other comments that i need to know about the Altima



Thanks, John


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

The car is a great daily driver. I've had my car for over 2 years and I still love to drive it everyday, to and from work and on the weekends. It's very comfortable on long drives.

There's a list of known problems, known as TSB's (Technical Service Bulletins) stickied on the top of the 2002+ Altima forum. Lucky for me, I haven't had a problem with mine yet.

As far as driving on the track, you can find this information by doing a search since this topic has been discussed before. You will find 1/4 mile times, 0-60 times, etc.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

My '03 has made a real nice daily driver for both the wife and myself. It's got about 60k on it and it's so far so good. Very comfortable car with a lot of space if you ride passengers in the back. It's a great combo of performance and luxury in my opinion. The list of kills this car has is pretty long, including a 99 or 00 Mustang GT. You should be happy with yours if you get one you like.


----------



## JohnAkab (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the information it really makes me want to pick one up now
Any more that i need to know?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, save your money for modifications since you will want to modify your car.


----------

